# Dish network support/005 message



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

Tonight, about an hour ago, 722 receiver went from showing programming to showing the 005 smartcard not authorized message on a local channel. Dishfyi channel works, dish home works, guide seems normal, the what's on dish and what's on dish 500 channels work, nothing else does. Bill is paid up, confirmed on web site.

1-888-686-2388 listed on the contact us page, I talked to the automated system, when it's resend of programming failed, it tried to transfer me to a representative, and I was disconnected. Calling the same number again gets me quickly transferred to that disconnection.
I tried on the website, to get to the tech chat that lets you talk to a rep in a chat box, every link that should take me to it, goes to the contact us page.
I was able to get another number at the end of the ask dish/this did not solve my problem path, 1-888-300-4472 This number confirmed my home number, then puts me on an endless hold...28 minutes so far and waiting.

Ok if the call centers are closed, say so in a message, and don't do something that results in service disconnection during the closed hours.


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

and I did do the front panel reset, and the unplug reset, before even trying to call. Just gave up on the call, if it's not working in the morning, I'll have to call again, and will have some questions for them. I can deal with something going wrong and having to call in to have them fix it, but not this kind of "is the call center even open" situation.


----------



## claymath (Oct 8, 2009)

Same thing with me it seems. About 12:25AM, all channels. Getting the
'SmartCard not authorized' msg. Tried 1-800-333-3474 (msg said 15 minute
wait--no thanks, sounds widespread) and 888-686-2388 (busy first time,
got thru 2nd time but dumped after 90 seconds). Tried the instructions
noted on the CustService/Contact page for "If you are currently experiencing
loss of programming or audio..."---Cycle Power and SmartCard re-load several
times, no luck. See what turns up here, or what tomorrow brings


----------



## rigormortis (May 13, 2008)

my 501 has been acting flakey. bad hard disk message. it was stuck on that message during the kill signal or what dish network customer service says is a satellite problem. so that receiver is still working. at least thats my theory.

add to the list of channels that are working are:
213 nasa
9421 hd theather


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

My 625 is down but my 722 has service.

Wonder if NASA had anything to do with out outage *Heh* 

Houston we have a problem, we just elbowed some satellites.

Customer line keeps disconnecting me. 
Hotline says signal outage on local channels, well they better update that message.


----------



## jaysee (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm also seeing the same 'SmartCard not authorized' scenario (625). Did the usual reset, unplug & reboot before coming here. Hopefully by morning it'll get sorted out...


----------



## rick808 (Oct 8, 2009)

I been seeing the same message 005 smart card not authorized...what is gon on with my dish....


----------



## gregwa1953 (Oct 8, 2009)

same as above for Colorado. This is STUPID. Can't even connect you to india for customer service.


----------



## artp (Oct 8, 2009)

Same here in S.E. Mass
Left for work @ 7 still same, could not get anyone at dish
checked my other box it was OK it's a 522 I think


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

DISH Tech Chat says "not sure" when problem will be resolved. Also stated "hopefully it will be resolved by this afternoon". This can't be good. (6:30 a.m. Central)


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Everything is working fine for me...


----------



## artp (Oct 8, 2009)

Slamminic is yours a 722?


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

I've got 2 322 receivers. One works, the other doesn't.


----------



## p1cunnin (Jun 2, 2007)

Same problem here. 625 is down, 322 is working.


----------



## gregs (Oct 8, 2009)

Phone numbers are now busy.

Online chat tech support - 
You are currently at position number
246 in the queue.
All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.

So, someone broke something. 

How the heck does channel 100 work if all the rest are broken?!?


----------



## Korben Dallas (Oct 8, 2009)

I just registered for this. I have 3 322 recievers, and the one in my living room is having the same problem. Tried resetting, unplugging but nada. At least I know others are having the same problem. Hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## gregwa1953 (Oct 8, 2009)

tech chat - current 282 in queue. please wait.


----------



## CONDUCT (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 722 in one room and it has a HBO channel that just came on #301 but when I change to HD 301 I get the Smart Card error. All other channels also get the error. I have another Receiver in the other room working fine though. I think Dish zapped pirate cards last night and the stream took out paid customers. 
Oh and calling Dish right now nothing works you get disconnected every time.
I also heard billing is all messed up on client accounts. This sounds like someone messed around in the mainframe of the system.


----------



## rigormortis (May 13, 2008)

i see some channels are coming back like
120 
204 tru tv
plaet green


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

7:53 a.m. Central - 110 & 119 are back. 129 still error 005. Things are looking up.


----------



## CONDUCT (Oct 8, 2009)

I would say 75% of all my channels are currently back.


----------



## gregwa1953 (Oct 8, 2009)

after 30 mins waiting for tech chat gave up.

SOME channels now work.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

I had the same problem and had the same issues with calling in - getting dropped after holding for a while. Tried the online chat and was 332 in queue. I was down to 172 in queue when I found this message and now see that my channels are slowly coming back. Some still aren't working but they must be making some change channel by channel on their end because they are coming back up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Somehow I missed all the fun. I was up until maybe 5am and never noticed a problem last night with my 722... Didn't check the 622 since I had no reason to suspect anything so I can't say if that was a problem or not.


----------

